# Puppy help needed



## BarmyBarney (Nov 28, 2016)

Help- our 12 week old cockerpoo pup goes demented when we put him in his crate, he gets so stressed he messes. We have had him for 2 and a half weeks now so had hoped he would have started to settle. Even though his crate is now in our bedroom he's wakes and cries every hour or so. I am at home most of the day but however short a time I leave him for he stresses. Even if he is free in the lounge and he can see me through the glass doors he goes crazy, I've tried to follow all guidelines to no avail. Any advice will be appreciated- Deb


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I feel for you. These guys are in no way good with being by themselves when they are little. And they make such noise you'd think the house was falling down on them. I don't think I had a peaceful pee or shower until they were housebroken enough I could trust them to sit while I was otherwise occupied. Until then, just know the caterwauling is just his way of loving you from afar. 

As for the crate, I wonder if he had bad experiences in the crate before he got to you. I got a baby boy and girl as the same time and they each handled the crate differently. Beemer eventually loved it as his place to get away and sleep. During the day I would keep the crates opened and he would put himself to bed and nap. Lexi preferred to be just outside the door and I would eventually have to pick her up and lay her in the crate. Then I'd lock them up. Cover it so it was really dark and dash to do my business (or more often than not nap with them). 

The other thought I had was he may be making that huge fuss because he needs to go. Maybe make sure he doesn't get put in the crate until after he's done his poop and peeing outside. Also do you have a big space or just enough for him to lay on his side? Some other ways I worked on getting them comfortable with their crates was feeding them in the crate, playing games going in and out of the crate, putting some chew toys in there, and always having the crate accessible to them during the day. When Beemer put himself to bed by walking into the crate I cried. 

Also maybe the type of crate is problematic for him. Beemer couldn't handle being in a soft carrier type crate. He chewed out of it and just couldn't relax. But he was fine with he metal crate. Trying to find a way for him to have a pleasant experience in the crate is probably going to really help. 

Eventually they can be separated from you. I actually left them every day for two-three hours in the morning and afternoon while they napped. And put them in the crate in the evening during dinner time, where they napped again. I also got up crazy early to do all the bathroom stuff and play with them for a good hour or take them for a walk and play with them some more before they went in for a nap (they were ready to sleep by then). As you work from home, I wonder if there is less regularity to the daytime schedule. Maybe adding a little more structure to his schedule will help too. 

The cockapoo of your dreams is really waiting inside his cute little body. It just takes some effort now on your part and some patience. And really, it all comes together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarmyBarney (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you. I think the first couple of nights we let him cry in his crate in the lounge, knowing it wasn't nice, but hoping he would soon get used to it. On the 2nd or 3rd night I got up at 3am to be with him as he wasn't just crying but really stressing. It wasn't getting any better by day 9 so we decided we had to put his crate in our bedroom. There was a definite improvement for a few nights but on Saturday night we had to go out for a couple of hours and since then he has been a lot worse. Even in the day, I am just 20 minutes picking my daughter up from school, I have recorded that he cries and is stressed the whole time so much so that he has pooped in his crate. My brother in law gave me the tip of putting boxes in his crate so that his area is smaller and more enclosed, I packed them in on one side but alas After 20 minutes of being out this afternoon there was a shredded shoe box and more poo in his crate. I'm dreading tonight - might have to forget the crate if it is making him that anxious, but also want him and our furniture to be safe....I'm dreaming of a good nights sleep!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

While not a solution for tonight, they do have hot water bottles and thumping noise makers that mimic heart beats I think as he may be scared being alone in there. I used to also have a slow music playlist that I would play from the beginning every time I put them to bed. As it was multiple times a day they slept, it was songs I enjoyed but that they fell asleep to. Eventually, after the start of the third song on the rotation, they'd be out. 

I actually saw a schedule I had written for a friend who had to watch them around 12 weeks. And the key was to get them very tired in order to be passed out asleep for a long time. Also to teach him that leaving doesn't mean he is abandoned. Remember just a few weeks ago he was abandoned by his human, mom, and littermates. And he was one of many, sleeping all on top of each other. Now he's all alone and expected to sleep by himself. 

Sorry. I was trying to finish when we heard coyotes and what sounded like a very unlucky pup. 

What I wanted to say is that your guys is a lot like Beemer. My guy was really anxious, always wound up, and a bundle of energy. Finding outlets for his energy was the first step. And then teaching him to be calm when faced with anxious situations was the second. Waiting it out never worked with him, so doing a lot of redirection has been the only thing that made a dent. The thing that helped the most when I was in the house was once he was housebroken, he could keep tabs on me as he needed. Practice reassuring him that I always come back. And brought him and his sister to bed with me. The key is finding what works and do that over and over. If it worked for three nights and not the fourth, ask yourself what was different on the fourth. Remember weekends tend to have greatly different schedules than weekdays, which means a reset and you start new unless you keep the same schedule as during the week. These guys seem to do best when their lives have a routine at this stage. I'm guessing if you log you will find what his routine needs to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarmyBarney (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you for all the info. Last night after 10 minutes or so of howling we gave up in the crate idea and just let him bed down on our bedroom floor - we didn't hear a peep from him all night. I have also left him in the hall when I've gone up to school and although he has whined it was nothing like the big stress out he has in his crate, his crate is there and all comfy with the door open and I will put some treats in there and hopefully he might start to see it as a nice place to go to. I feel like we are getting somewhere just more on his terms and not ours!
Thanks again, Deb


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ditch the crate. He hates it. Get him a nice comfy box instead. We have never used a crate. When we go out we leave them in the conservatory, or kitchen and utility room. Floors are tiled so accidents were not a problem. Be so much easier if they could speak to us. But your little guy is telling you, every way he can, that being in a crate upsets him. Let him sleep at your feet during the day, let him follow you around. He will anyway. It's what they do.....even 4 years on. The times I'm sat on the loo with two dogs at my knees begging for a stroke! Such is life with Cockerpoos!


----------



## BarmyBarney (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks, yes I think you are right, there is a very good chance he will never go in it again and I won't push it anymore. It is better to have a happy puppy!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sleep is the best reward. He will be a happier puppy and so will you. Keep the crate and maybe another hideaway, like a box or his own corner with a bed, that he can go to as a quiet space when he needs it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

